# Any Focus Cayo 2015 owners?



## Perth (Apr 3, 2015)

I am thinking of getting a Cayo 3.0 Disc.

Would upgrading to ut di2 work with the factory rotors/calipers?

Any thoughts about the bike itself?


----------

